# Nice to see you all are here a decade later; Hi!



## SoloSymphony

Hi, My name's Andris. I've not been on this site in a decade and it's nice to see it's still here and alive.
I basically forgot about the site due to my ADHD, and it didnt help that my one and only post had no response.
I had one computer problem at the time I joined, and I cringe reading it now, as my ADHD's hyperfocus'ing and long-windedness was in full force at the time. So I could see how off putting it was to read and try to help.

I like sites like this and wish that I remember to spend time on them to get the most use out of it.

Question; How have you found the site helpful, especially those of you who've been on it for almost as long as I (technically) have been. Is the community vibrant and helpful?

I'm also cringing at my now seriously outdated profile page and cannot find an edit button, is it just me or is it kind of hidden somewhere?

Thanks for your time. Cheers.🍺


----------



## 2twenty2

SoloSymphony said:


> Hi, My name's Andris. I've not been on this site in a decade and it's nice to see it's still here and alive.
> I basically forgot about the site due to my ADHD, and it didnt help that my one and only post had no response.
> I had one computer problem at the time I joined, and I cringe reading it now, as my ADHD's hyperfocus'ing and long-windedness was in full force at the time. So I could see how off putting it was to read and try to help.
> 
> I like sites like this and wish that I remember to spend time on them to get the most use out of it.
> 
> Question; How have you found the site helpful, especially those of you who've been on it for almost as long as I (technically) have been. Is the community vibrant and helpful?
> 
> *I'm also cringing at my now seriously outdated profile page and cannot find an edit button, is it just me or is it kind of hidden somewhere?*
> 
> Thanks for your time. Cheers.🍺


Click your user name at the very top of the page. Select "Account Details" change what you want from there on each page and scroll down to bottom of each page click "Save"


----------



## SoloSymphony

2twenty2 said:


> Click your user name at the very top of the page. Select "Account Details" change what you want from there on each page and scroll down to bottom of each page click "Save"


Ahh, here's the problem ... I think because I had just recently updated my email address I'm locked out.


----------



## 2twenty2

PM Cookiegal to help you. She is usually here by 9am


----------



## Johnny b

I posted 'other'.

I've been here going on 22 years, with a brief holiday between accounts 
Originally I came looking for tech help in the days of Win 9x.
Got hooked on the debate forum.
Took a holiday.
After upgrading to NT versions of Windows, needed more tech help.
Continued with debating.
Became aware of an alternate operating system ( see signature below ) and life improved.

And the rest you'd know if you visit the TSG forum, Controversial Topics.

I do like motorcycles, quick cars and various recipes of dried beans.

I don't like daylight savings time.


----------



## Bastiat

Sorry Johnny b I have been here longer under various names. I selected "Other" because I like tweaking Cookiegal


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I stumbled in here just before you, Solo. I started posting a few suggestions, trying to help where I could, then found the Games threads. Met several good people there, kept helping on technical issues and just got hooked on the place. I don't do traditional social media (never tweeted a twit or Booked a Face), so this is my equivalent. 

Our (mostly) weekly Chat/Zoom/Game meetings have allowed me to put a name and/or voice to a few users. Really great people around here!


----------



## MrBillPro

Yeah, I guess I'm a fairly old timer and slow, I haven't posted a lot in the previous years, I'm more of a reader.


----------

